# Strikeforce: Luke Rockhold vs Tim Kennedy



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

50k on Tim Kennedy doing my FFL team proud


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Luke retains his SF MW belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My girlfriend thinks that Luke Rockhold is a cute guy. But I'm not really going to take sides. That way I can truely enjoy the fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - "Big" John McCarthy referees this middleweight title fight. Touch of gloves and here we go. Rockhold stalks, and Kennedy keeps him back with a right hand. Rockhold with a charging left. Kennedy weigh a leg kick. Rockhold goers high with a kick. He misses on a combo but presses Kennedy to the cage and knees the legs. Kennedy goes to the body with a knee. Kennedy trying to escape, no dice. Rockhold with a knee before peeling off. Kennedy misses with lunging right. Rockhold misses with a winging combo, and Kennedy misses on the counter before Rockhold presses things to the cage and knees the body. Kennedy tries an elbow in close, and Rockhold tenderizes the flanks before breaking off. Jab misses for Rockhold. Kennedy 's high kick is blocked. Rockhold is pressing in. Rockhold catches him moving backward and they careen across the cage. Rockhold can't land the shot, but he presses Kennedy to the cage. Kennedy picks him up and dumps him to the mat to great applause, and he's working to pass from half-guard. Rockhold trying to sit up, and Kennedy works to pass. Rockhold grabs an arm for a kimura. Kennedy's arm is free and Rockhold is cranking it, but Kennedy just takes the pain and stays on top. Rockhold manages to right himself, but Kennedy is still on him. They reverse against the cage, and Rockhold fires off body shots. A high kick from the champ that misses and a side kick from Kennedy close the round. MMAjunkie.com scores the frame 10-9 for Rockhold, though it's close.
> 
> Round 2 - Rockhold resumes his pursuit and Kennedy circles. v's high kick slaps Kennedy upside the head, and he leaps on Kennedy's back against the cage. Kennedy stands up as Rockhold punches the side of his head and elbows to the body. Kennedy controls an arm, which allows him to return to his feet. They touch gloves. Kennedy misses with hook but lands leg kick. Kick and jab land for Rockhold. Kennedy goes to the legs. Rockhold fires punches that are blocked. Rockhold punches to the solarplexus but misses a right and resets. Kennedy tries to make him pay on the next exchange, but no dice. Right hand lands for Kennedy. Rockhold lands a combo near the fence, and Kennedy shoots. Rockhold grabs and arm again, but Kennedy powers forward to the cage. Rockhold rights himself and tries to escape. Nice elbow from Kennedy in response to a hip toss attempt. They break. Glancing head kick for Rockhold. Spinning kick from the champ misses. Both miss on next exchange. Nice left hand for Rockhold. He's slightly ahead in striking exchanges. High kick slams into Kennedy, who's cornered again against fence. Rockhold leaps with knee and takes a right hand. Kennedy misses with hook. Rockhold again working him against the fence. Kennedy gets a verbal warning from McCarthy on something after the bell. MMAjunkie.com scores the frame 10-9 for Rockhold, giving him the 20-18 lead.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29699/str...y-results-nate-marquardt-vs-tyron-woodley.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, it was a long fight but it was a pretty darn good fight I'd have to say. I feel bad for Kennedy but it happens. Rockhold should be interesting in his continued reign as middle weight champion.


----------

